# New power flex 755



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

The main guts rack out of cabinet and the line and load wiring go to the buss bars in the back cabinet


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Where are you denny?


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Looks like he is at Automation fair in PA


----------



## Guntrician (Jun 20, 2012)

We were drive shopping today and were checking that puppy out for our main 300 HP air compressor at the lumber mill I work at. That 755 is sweeet. We had a POS Toshiba H7 that came as a package with the compressor when new. We normally use AB everywhere else. The Toshiba has given us nothing but problems. It finally burned up...literally, giving us the opportunity to switch to AB now. 

We were drooling over that 755. Only problem for us was the wait time to have it built. We are just getting by running 2-150 HP backup compressors and can't really make it for the 12 week wait on the 755. Looks like we might have to go with a 700 and get a cabinet.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I don't know if this unit is the same as the ones I installed a while ago, but the bolts that connect the busses together are torx head. T50 or T55 if I remember. 

They come with a cart sort of thing that the interior rolls onto so it can be moved out of the way easily. 

Overall, a pretty good design.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

micromind said:


> I don't know if this unit is the same as the ones I installed a while ago, but the bolts that connect the busses together are torx head. T50 or T55 if I remember.
> 
> They come with a cart sort of thing that the interior rolls onto so it can be moved out of the way easily.
> 
> Overall, a pretty good design.


Its not on the market long but man i cant wait to install one... We have a job comming up and will have 8 of them so well get to work em over!


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Guntrician said:


> We were drive shopping today and were checking that puppy out for our main 300 HP air compressor at the lumber mill I work at. That 755 is sweeet. We had a POS Toshiba H7 that came as a package with the compressor when new. We normally use AB everywhere else. The Toshiba has given us nothing but problems. It finally burned up...literally, giving us the opportunity to switch to AB now.
> 
> We were drooling over that 755. Only problem for us was the wait time to have it built. We are just getting by running 2-150 HP backup compressors and can't really make it for the 12 week wait on the 755. Looks like we might have to go with a 700 and get a cabinet.


Whats the voltage? Locked on AB? Have you looked at other drives?


----------



## Guntrician (Jun 20, 2012)

John, it's 480V. Even though the Toshiba H7 had problems we did look at the newer Toshiba H9. Supposedly it is more reliable than the older model. The H9 and the ABs are the only ones we have checked out so far though.


----------



## Guntrician (Jun 20, 2012)

So, shortly after posting last time, we discussed our options some more and are leaning towards the 755 again. If we skip the enclosure setup that we desired, it looks like we could get it in a couple days. The retrofit is going to be kind of a pain. The existing conduit is parallel runs for Line and T leads in concrete, that enter the bottom of the drive enclosure. The enclosure is too small and needs to go. So far none of the options to make it work are as clean as we would have liked.

Sorry about the hijack OP.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Post pics if u go with the 755, i woulda taken more at show but battery was dying


----------



## Guntrician (Jun 20, 2012)

Will do Denny.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Guntrician said:


> John, it's 480V. Even though the Toshiba H7 had problems we did look at the newer Toshiba H9. Supposedly it is more reliable than the older model. The H9 and the ABs are the only ones we have checked out so far though.


300 HP is a stock drive for most manufacturers. Still within NEMA size. AB is the popular drive these days, but ask any electronics guy that works on drives. They hate AB.
There are many choices and you deserve to see what is available.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> 300 HP is a stock drive for most manufacturers. Still within NEMA size. AB is the popular drive these days, but ask any electronics guy that works on drives. They hate AB.
> There are many choices and you deserve to see what is available.


My hate category includes mainly Telemechanique.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> My hate category includes mainly Telemechanique.


And GE......


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

micromind said:


> And GE......


Older ge isnt so bad!


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

denny3992 said:


> View attachment 18975
> 
> 
> The main guts rack out of cabinet and the line and load wiring go to the buss bars in the back cabinet


That is a very big 755. Are you sure?


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

denny3992 said:


> Older ge isnt so bad!


True, older GE is ok. Anything they made in the last 20 years is horrible. 

I seem to get stuck with it all the time, it's usually low bid. 

Anyway, the 755s are great. it'll take a bit of time to get the first one out of the frame, but the rest of them are easy. 

If I remember (several years ago....lol), the busses in back were slotted, you could land the wire wherever it was easiest.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> That is a very big 755. Are you sure?


The ones I installed were 90" high, about 36" wide and about 24" deep. They were 450HP 480 volt.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Yes the buss is slotted like strut almost and the terminations can move on the bus! 

I think that's a nice feature


----------



## Guntrician (Jun 20, 2012)

micromind said:


> The ones I installed were 90" high, about 36" wide and about 24" deep. They were 450HP 480 volt.


Sounds about right. We were figuring on around 92" (edit: I was wrong. It's 96") for the size 8 frame 350HP 480V 755. Our existing cabinet is a little short for that unit. Couple logistical problems with this replacement. The existing cabinet is in a corner with a wall on one side and a couple soft start cabinets on the other. Not much room to expand. In addition, parallel feeders, T leads and control runs are all in concrete feeding from the bottom. One option is to install the new drive on the other side of the soft start cabinets which has lots of room and just use the existing cabinet as a disconnect and mount the line reactor inside. Kind of Mickey Mouse and need to see if having the reactor in a seperate cabinet is even kosher code wise.


----------



## Guntrician (Jun 20, 2012)

John Valdes said:


> 300 HP is a stock drive for most manufacturers. Still within NEMA size. AB is the popular drive these days, but ask any electronics guy that works on drives. They hate AB.
> There are many choices and you deserve to see what is available.


Yeah, I agree. Nothing is set in stone yet. Main reason for leaning AB is its what we mainly use and we are all familiar with them. Also the maintenance supervisor plays golf with the Rockwell guy. You know how that works I'm sure.


----------



## eutecticalloy (Dec 12, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> My hate category includes mainly Telemechanique.


Totally agree....my plant engineer loves McMaster and they have a ton of telemenique components. Great for bolts bad for electronics


----------

